# Migrationshilfe - Yahoo Webcam Voice Chat

## EOF

Ich versuche gerade jemandem bei der Migration nach Linux/Gentoo zu helfen.

Leider bekomme ich mit Kopete keinen Webcam-Chat hin (zwischen Windows Yahoo

und Linux).

Kennt jemand eine einigermaßen stabile Möglichkeit einen einen Yahoo 

Webcam-Chat einzurichten? Kann notfalls auch ein Javaprogramm sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kopete kann doch Yahoo und auch Webcam. Wo genau ist denn das Problem? Funktioniert denn die Cam?

----------

## EOF

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kopete kann doch Yahoo und auch Webcam. Wo genau ist denn das Problem? Funktioniert denn die Cam?

 

Ich haber erst einmal versucht ein Webcambild von einem Windows-Rechner zu empfangen. Kopete fragt, ob die Verbindung annehme.

Ich bestätige und es passiert nichts  :Sad: 

Ich denke es wäre schon ein Anfang, wenn wenigstens der Empfang funktioniert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit was für  USE-Flags hast du denn Kopete übersetzt? Hast du selber eine Cam? ist die unter den Einstellungen auswählbar und wird ein Bild angezeigt?

Oder geht es dir nur darum, ein Bild zu empfangen und selber keins zu senden?

----------

## EOF

Ich habe die USE-Flags

"addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes handbook highlight history jabber latex nowlistening pipes privacy ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview yahoo"

aktiv.

Eine Webcam zum Ausprobieren haette ich auch. Ich nehme an, dann müsste ich "v4l2" noch anschalten. Brauche ich das auch zum Empfang?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, wie das nur mit demreinen Empfangen aussieht, bin ich mir nicht so sicher, aber v4l2 solltest du mal aktivieren. 

Ich habs hier seit ein paar Tagen am laufen, aber niemanden, mit dem ich es sendemäßig ausprobieren kann.... Vielleicht können wir es ja über meine Account direkt testen.

----------

## EOF

Habe jetzt "v4l2" hinzugenommen und es hat sich nichts geändert  :Sad: .

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und bei meiner Cam ist das Bild unterirdisch. Mit einem anderen Programm sieht das sehr viel besser aus. Hast du morgen nachmittag/abends Zeit? Dann können wir das ja eventuell gegenseitig austesten. Also du mit der Kiste, die du umstellen sollst und ich mit meiner.

----------

## EOF

Für meine cam existiert leider nur ein schlechter Treiber, den ich ins System "hacken" muss, wozu ich nicht bereit bin.

Daher verzichte ich auf das Versenden von Bilddaten. Es würde mir genügen, wenn ich Bilder empfangen könnte.

Ich könnte noch ein unstabiles Kopete versuchen, aber das hat unmengen unstabiler Abhängigkeiten.

----------

